# 2 flies, 2 fish



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hit some dock lights around Ward basin tonight. I took my 5WT setup which consists of a cheapo hobbs creek rod and an Echo Ion after hearing some good things about them from Chris. I seem to suck less with the 5wt but it still took forever to get the fly to the light. Once it was there it was tagged by a stud red, fought him to the boat and watched as the tippet (8lb) snapped and he rolled back into the water, 24" easily, with my fly on his chin... next light found some short specks, one of which took another dang fly after the knot pulled. 3rd fly found another nice 22" red and a 16" speck. Called it a night before losing any more flies.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Geez. Is it common to lose that many flies? That would suck


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hahaha, no, unfortunately it's not, just a mixture of impatience, bad luck, and learning the ropes.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey at least you had some action brother!!!!


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

all the better reason to take up tying


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Jeeez....I would be more than willing to loose a couple of flies for some good action. Flies are just like golf balls...you do not own them. You only rent them. They are one of the consumables. :thumbsup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

ditz said:


> Jeeez....I would be more than willing to loose a couple of flies for some good action. Flies are just like golf balls...you do not own them. You only rent them. They are one of the consumables. :thumbsup:



well go hit some dock lights one night instead of going to bed like a reasonable person lol. sucks losing the flies since I don't tie and they cost as much as a dang mirrolure seems like.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

sure,Icanfish, that's the price and it's not too bad, just take your time on the knots and that should reduce you loses. Fly fishing is like anything else, your going to loose a fly, or a skeet shooter will miss five out of 20, it's okay just give you something to complain about. But you will go back, and you'll keep going back, that's what makes it so neat.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Work on your knots! I tie my own flies and I dont think it is any cheaper! I pay good money for materials to make flies. If I was making 1,000 flies then it could be cheaper, but I'm only making enough to fit in my tackle box.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

Trust me, tying isn't cheaper unless you tie in bulk. And by bulk, I mean bulk (like 1000+ and I ain't kidding). Tying gives you more of a satisfaction factor and the ability to tweak your flies. I travel with a kit and tweak them to the water.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Had a member point me towards bigyflyco.com, ordered 34 flies for 50 bucks, seems like good math for the time being


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

I've never been to that website. Definitely cheep flies. I'll give them a whirl for some of the flies that I don't like to tie. Normally, cheaper flies mean cheaper hooks; i.e. duller, tend to bent, rust, etc. For this price, however, it is worth a shot!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

testoner said:


> I've never been to that website. Definitely cheep flies. I'll give them a whirl for some of the flies that I don't like to tie. Normally, cheaper flies mean cheaper hooks; i.e. duller, tend to bent, rust, etc. For this price, however, it is worth a shot!


Agreed, as cheap as they are, why not. Rather lose a $1 fly than a $5 one lol


----------



## reelteacher (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice report. Glad to hear you were able to bring a couple in. Do you use Fluorocarbon or mono? I've found some knots that work well for mono, don't work as well with fluoro and vise versa. The best knot for fluoro I've found is called "Jack's knot" Its on youtube.
It's quick and easy and if you practice it, you can tie it in the dark. A definite plus at night.


----------

